# More red and Fur is shortening



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Just took some pics of Chase wow he is looking grown up! Can't believe he is 6 months old now seems like yesterday he was a tiny 8 week old puppy who weighed 8 pounds now he is 6 months and 51 pounds!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

That is amazing how his ear floofs shortened up like that. I've never seen that happen before :thinking:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MayzieGSD said:


> That is amazing how his ear floofs shortened up like that. I've never seen that happen before


And that was a couple weeks ago since those went away his ears have been get a brown/red short fur on them his breeder said Sam, Chase's dad who also had ear floofs, they said his also went away about the same time unfortunately don't have a picture they are searching for one tho Chase is looking just like his dad


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The picture you showed of your dog's father is a shorthaired dog. Shorthaired dogs don't have ear floofs, even as puppies. Perhaps your breeder showed you a wrong picture and another dog is your dog's sire.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MayzieGSD said:


> That is amazing how his ear floofs shortened up like that. I've never seen that happen before :thinking:


Even the head and neck hair look shorter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Long ear hair only disappears like that when its cut.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

In that first pic, you can actually see where the fur has been cut. It's not even on both sides. 

Maybe her parents did it because she was so disappointed to have a longcoat since that's not what she wanted, and they didn't tell her. Otherwise….


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Aaaaawwww.  I miss his little ear floofies. They gave him so much personality!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

perhaps Debbie, perhaps :rofl:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The picture you showed of your dog's father is a shorthaired dog. Shorthaired dogs don't have ear floofs, even as puppies. Perhaps your breeder showed you a wrong picture and another dog is your dog's sire.


Then I guess there are two Sam's which is unlikely cause they only have 2 dogs Sam the plush and Charm the Short hair here are their pics. Breeder said Chase looks EXACTLY like Sam when he was a puppy and they said Sam had ear floofs too and they had to same problem "Long hair" no plush you just watch and you'll see I'm right Chase will look just like Sam this is the last time till Chase's 7 month birthday you will see a pic of Chase


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Or you didn't want a long coat, so you (or someone else) cut the hair. No need to lie about it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Then I guess there are two Sam's which is unlikely cause they only have 2 dogs Sam the plush and Charm the Short hair here are their pics. Breeder said Chase looks EXACTLY like Sam when he was a puppy and they said Sam had ear floofs too and they had to same problem "Long hair" no plush you just watch and you'll see I'm right Chase will look just like Sam this is the last time till Chase's 7 month birthday you will see a pic of Chase


I see pics of two short coated dogs with one having a little thicker coat. I can guarantee you the breeder can not produce puppy pictures of either of those dogs as puppies with ear floofs, that is why she hasn't done it yet and won't, she can't.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

And once again,

You can get long coated puppies from two stock coated parents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorDog said:


> And once again,
> 
> You can get long coated puppies from two stock coated parents.


:thumbup: All three of mine came from stock coated parents.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep my boy came from two normal stock coat parents and was the only long coat in the litter. His coat was also exactly like Chase's at that age. You will see soon enough that he is indeed long coat but enjoy it because long coats are beautiful!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I can guarantee you the breeder can not produce puppy pictures of either of those dogs as puppies with ear floofs, that is why she hasn't done it yet and won't, she can't.


+1. If a picture of Sam with ear tufts materializes, I will eat my hat. 

ChaseGSDlove, Chase is such a nice looking dog, and seems to have a great personality. I know it is hard to hear when you have your heart set on a certain expectation, but he is never going to be short coated or plush coated. He is long coated. What happens if (when) 7 months comes around and he isn't "plush?" Are you going to disown him? Will you set another arbitrary date that he will be perfect by? 1 year? What happens when that comes and goes, and you still have a long coated dog? I hope you really will love this dog for what he is and not be disappointed in him for something as shallow as coat length, height, and weight. If you want to keep him trimmed, why not? That's the look you like and it isn't hurting Chase to have a little fur cut off. No need to pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: All three of mine came from stock coated parents.


I only see this escalating, poor dog! She is so unhappy with him being a coatie. It will only get worse when his long adult coat comes in and everybody is asking her what kind of dog is that. All of us who have owned longhaired GSDs know what comes next after we tell people our coaties are GSDs, many start to argue it MUST be mixed. 

I think since she can't / won't accept and love this puppy for what he is, she should just rehome him to somebody that will love him, ear floofs and all, and get what she really wants, assuming she is the one that is cutting his hair.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she loves her dog, I don't doubt that... I don't even think his coat bothers her as much as it appears to us. I think this is simply an attempt to save face. the constant discussions are what got things to this point.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> And once again,
> 
> You can get long coated puppies from two stock coated parents.


:thumbup: Ranger came from stock coated parents. There was another LC in his litter, the rest were stock.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Fodder said:


> she loves her dog, I don't doubt that... I don't even think his coat bothers her as much as it appears to us. I think this is simply an attempt to save face. the constant discussions are what got things to this point.


*Can we just let the OP enjoy her dog and stop the bullying please? Is there really a need to call her a liar? Or to be so persistently provocative? Pushing her into a corner?

I am sure she loves her dog. How much does it hurt to just tell her she has a cute puppy? He is a cute puppy.*

I thought I would enjoy this forum and be able to get advice when needed and hopefully be able to contribute something of value from my own experience. I see a lot of wonderful, helpful and fun threads on this forum and some really thoughtful advice and caring posts. I also see things like this, where grammar cranks take OPs to task and derail a post or posts start to turn into a cyberspace mob scene. And it turns my stomach. I can't believe this is condoned by moderators and admin. Please, just leave it go people.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Just saw this on a website Chase is the medium. The German shepherd is available in four coats -- short with an undercoat, medium with an undercoat, long with an undercoat and long without an undercoat. The short and medium-length coats are the preferred show coats. The short coat is as described, short. The medium or plush coat is longer and fuller than the short coat and has fluff on the ears when young. Besides the longer hair, the long coat has long tufts or feathering on the ears, back of the legs and the tail. The long coat without the undercoat has the same feathering, but the outer coat is soft instead of coarse.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

MythicMut said:


> Fodder said:
> 
> 
> > she loves her dog, I don't doubt that... I don't even think his coat bothers her as much as it appears to us. I think this is simply an attempt to save face. the constant discussions are what got things to this point.
> ...


Because I, for one, can do without the multiple posts about the same dog's coat length over and over again. And blatantly ignorning the facts about it is stupid. 

That's why there's hardly any real discussion other than "look how cute my pictures are" now. People get all flipped out when they're told that they might be wrong. Relax. No one broke any rules here.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Just saw this on a website Chase is the medium. The German shepherd is available in four coats -- short with an undercoat, medium with an undercoat, long with an undercoat and long without an undercoat. The short and medium-length coats are the preferred show coats. The short coat is as described, short. The medium or plush coat is longer and fuller than the short coat and has fluff on the ears when young. Besides the longer hair, the long coat has long tufts or feathering on the ears, back of the legs and the tail. The long coat without the undercoat has the same feathering, but the outer coat is soft instead of coarse.


What website?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of Chase outside or in a different light.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

GatorDog said:


> Because I, for one, can do without the multiple posts about the same dog's coat length over and over again. And blatantly ignorning the facts about it is stupid.
> 
> That's why there's hardly any real discussion other than "look how cute my pictures are" now. People get all flipped out when they're told that they might be wrong. Relax. No one broke any rules here.


 
Yuppers+1


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I would love to see pictures of Chase outside or in a different light.


Here is a pic of him a couple weeks ago with the sun shining him he looks very red


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this on a website Chase is the medium. The German shepherd is available in four coats -- short with an undercoat, medium with an undercoat, long with an undercoat and long without an undercoat. The short and medium-length coats are the preferred show coats. The short coat is as described, short. The medium or plush coat is longer and fuller than the short coat and has fluff on the ears when young. Besides the longer hair, the long coat has long tufts or feathering on the ears, back of the legs and the tail. The long coat without the undercoat has the same feathering, but the outer coat is soft instead of coarse.
> ...


I forget the name probably look up German Shepherd coat lentghs and you'll


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Chases color and markings are very handsome. How is his temperament? How is he growing? Is he putting on muscle? Is he brave and curious? That is more important than the length of the coat. 

by the way, I think longer coats are gloriously good looking.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

t Lengths
The German shepherd is available in four coats -- short with an undercoat, medium with an undercoat, long with an undercoat and long without an undercoat. The short and medium-length coats are the preferred show coats. The short coat is as described, short. The medium or plush coat is longer and fuller than the short coat. Besides the longer hair, the long coat has long tufts or feathering on the ears, back of the legs and the tail. The long coat without the undercoat has the same feathering, but the outer coat is soft instead of coarse.

Word for word except for the part about the ear tufts that disappear.This is from pets.the nest.com.

Alexis everyone can agree your boy Chase is a beautiful dog.You don't need to exaggerate,stretch the truth,or change his appearance to convince anyone.It's getting old.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

car2ner said:


> Chases color and markings are very handsome. How is his temperament? How is he growing? Is he putting on muscle? Is he brave and curious? That is more important than the length of the coat.
> 
> by the way, I think longer coats are gloriously good looking.


He is a sweetheart bit of a barker tho and he is growing quick he is 51 pounds right now and 6 months and he seems to look more muscular every day (may just be my imagination lol) also just took him on and long walk and he is both brave and curious sometimes more curious then brave but he seems surprising brave saying hi to big dogs (after barking at them)


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> t Lengths
> The German shepherd is available in four coats -- short with an undercoat, medium with an undercoat, long with an undercoat and long without an undercoat. The short and medium-length coats are the preferred show coats. The short coat is as described, short. The medium or plush coat is longer and fuller than the short coat. Besides the longer hair, the long coat has long tufts or feathering on the ears, back of the legs and the tail. The long coat without the undercoat has the same feathering, but the outer coat is soft instead of coarse.
> 
> Word for word except for the part about the ear tufts that disappear.This is from pets.the nest.com.
> ...


Telling me what my dog is not is also getting old it would be nice if people just comment on how handsome he is or other nice comments


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Yep my boy came from two normal stock coat parents and was the only long coat in the litter. His coat was also exactly like Chase's at that age. You will see soon enough that he is indeed long coat but enjoy it because long coats are beautiful!


Let me see a pic of your dog at Chase's age


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Here is a picture of my boy Axel at 3 months and then now at 2. Isn't it crazy how much their colouring can change. Axel went from almost all black except for his face to just a black saddle and a bit on his tail. Chase's colouring has changed so much too! I wonder if he will get even redder or if his hair will lighten? I can't wait to see him at 1 year old!

He is a beautiful little boy :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have many good photos of him at that age, they were on my other computer that died but he had the same ear tufts but short body coat. His coat started to change and get longer around 8-9 months and has continued to change up until recently(he's 3 now). He's a long coat but what I'd consider middle of the road, fluffy but not insanely fluffy like I've seen with some and his coat changes depending on the season. Right now he is completely naked except that he's got feathering on his legs and feet(which also didn't come in until he was older). Normal short coated dogs never have the ear tufts, never.

Chase is very handsome, enjoy him for what he is and don't worry so much about coat and how big he'll be. They don't stay with us nearly long enough to worry about such minor things.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Him now at 3 years old


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you continue to post untruths,people will continue to call you out on it.You could consider not doing it anymore,problem solved.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's Keefer at 6 months old:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's Keefer at 6 months old:


Chase is shorter then that


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I've always loved the look of GSD's with longer coats. They are wonderful. The only thing that would be a drawback for me is the grooming. That must be a daily task


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> I've always loved the look of GSD's with longer coats. They are wonderful. The only thing that would be a drawback for me is the grooming. That must be a daily task


My boy isn't difficult at all but his coat isn't that thick, the super fluffy long coats I could see being troublesome though. He does take longer to dry though but upkeep isn't difficult for me at all. He only really sheds when he's blowing coat as well, I've noticed since feeding raw that the fur around the house has been reduced dramatically.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few views of Della at 6 months...she looks totally different to me in each one, but still long coat with some fluffies.

~

I have two long coats...Tessa with a thick undercoat and Della, at 18 months long coat but I'm still not sure how thick her coat will end up.
~


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> He is a sweetheart bit of a barker tho and he is growing quick he is 51 pounds right now and 6 months and he seems to look more muscular every day (may just be my imagination lol) also just took him on and long walk and he is both brave and curious sometimes more curious then brave but he seems surprising brave saying hi to big dogs (after barking at them)


Rosie did the barking thing for a while too. She is getting a bit better about it now, with exposure to more dogs and generally calming down a little. She barks up a storm sometimes, and then the minute she is let off leash to actually meet the other dogs she quiets down and is quite submissive. I think it is a bit of false bravado on her part! Here is Rosie now at nearly 6 months -


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

no idea why my pictures always turn up sideways!!!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's Keefer at 6 months old:


Keefer is scrumptious!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > He is a sweetheart bit of a barker tho and he is growing quick he is 51 pounds right now and 6 months and he seems to look more muscular every day (may just be my imagination lol) also just took him on and long walk and he is both brave and curious sometimes more curious then brave but he seems surprising brave saying hi to big dogs (after barking at them)
> ...


She is beautiful what a face bet you can't stay mad at her when she does something bad I forget what Chase at 3 and half months (ears were crossed) did but yelled bad dog at him and he did this


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> A few views of Della at 6 months...she looks totally different to me in each one, but still long coat with some fluffies.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Looks like a big ball of fur with ears lol beautiful dog


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My girl is just a "leetle" oversize. It wasn't until she was between 8 & 9 months old that all of the sudden - she went from gangly to frickin' majestic - regal looking I just had her out in the yard as usual and I was worried about her shape for a couple of months - she looked like a peanut body lol!

Then, she looked up at me in the backyard one morning and I thought holy crap! I have a kick ass GSD in my yard


----------



## tinadillon (Oct 7, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Just took some pics of Chase wow he is looking grown up! Can't believe he is 6 months old now seems like yesterday he was a tiny 8 week old puppy who weighed 8 pounds now he is 6 months and 51 pounds!


Handsome boy looking all grown up!!!


----------



## tinadillon (Oct 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Yep my boy came from two normal stock coat parents and was the only long coat in the litter. His coat was also exactly like Chase's at that age. You will see soon enough that he is indeed long coat but enjoy it because long coats are beautiful!


I would LOVE a longcoat GSD . Your boy is indeed,beautiful!


----------



## tinadillon (Oct 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Him now at 3 years old


Gorgeous dog! :laugh:


----------



## tinadillon (Oct 7, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> Here is a picture of my boy Axel at 3 months and then now at 2. Isn't it crazy how much their colouring can change. Axel went from almost all black except for his face to just a black saddle and a bit on his tail. Chase's colouring has changed so much too! I wonder if he will get even redder or if his hair will lighten? I can't wait to see him at 1 year old!
> 
> He is a beautiful little boy :wub:


Wow,thats an amazing difference! I guess german shepherd owners then,when you choose your pup you have no idea what the adult colouring is likely to be?. Unless of course it's a solid black or white. :help:


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

You can kinda know from the parents, but yes, they all change a lot. Rosie was almost completely black when I got her, now she has lots of tan and grey.


----------

